# Ice Bucket Challenge



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2014)

On Facebook, everyone is taking the ice bucket challenge. Here's mine:


----------



## SeaSparkle (Aug 24, 2014)

Good one, Pappy!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2014)

Everyone is doing it


----------



## Ina (Aug 24, 2014)

Bonnie, At least they weren't able to sneak up on him. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a contrarian, so when so many people are running around doing things like this I resist.

Besides, I side with Pamela Anderson, who refused the challenge because the ALS research procedures involve drilling holes in the heads of mice while they're still alive.


----------

